# Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?



## oldtimerfreund (9. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

unser schöner Elefantenfuß kränkelt was können wir tun?
Zur Vorgeschichte:
Anfang letzen Jahres sind meine bessere Hälft und ich zusammengezogen. Der Elefantenfuß stand ca. 4Jahre in meiner Stube nahe am Fenster (Ostseite) und Heizung, ohne das er jemals Anzeichen von Krankheit hatte.
Einzige Ausnahme waren mal Spinnenmilben welche ich aber erfolgreich bekämpfen konnte.

Nun in unserer neuen Wohnung steht er ca. 4m weg vom Fenster (diesmal Westseite).
Zum Ende des Sommers stellten wir fest das die neuen Triebe anfangen zu verwelken was wir auf zuviel gießen zurückgeführt haben, nachdem wir dies reduziert und per nun Liste vermerkt haben (ca. 1mal pro Monat) schien er sich ganz gut wieder zu erholen.

Doch nun zeigen sich abermals an fast allen Blattwüchsen (er ist mehrfach verzweigt) welke Triebe (siehe Bild)!

Was können wir dagegen tun?

In meiner alten Wohnung habe ich die Wasserzufuhr nie so genau handhaben müssen.
Fehlt ihn vielleicht die Sonne?

Es wäre sehr Schade wenn er eingehen würde.
Düngen ´tue ich ihn 1-2mal pro Jahr

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Hallo,

zum Pflegebedarf hab ich folgendes gefunden:



> Wasser:	Beaucarnea benötigt nicht viel mehr Wasser als  Kakteen. Das Substrat sollte entweder immer ganz leicht feucht gehalten werden (eher zu trocken als zu naß) oder besser (nur im Sommer) einmal richtig naß gemacht werden und dann fast völlig austrocknen.
> 
> Licht:	Der Elefantenfuß benötigt einen möglichst vollsonnigen Standort. Neu gekaufte Gewächshauspflanzen oder relativ dunkel überwinterte Exemplare müssen aber erst an die Sonne gewöhnt werden.



Quelle

Hast Du mal die Wurzeln überprüft, ob die angefangen haben zu gammeln?

Ich abe neulich an einer von drei gleichen Pflanzen ein ähnliches Schadbild gehabt und musste einen Wurmbefall an der Wurzel feststellen. Ich konnte leider nicht rausfinden, um welche Art es sich handelt. Letztendlich musste der Topf entsorgt werden


----------



## oldtimerfreund (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Hallo Blumenelse,

die Wurzeln haben wir noch nicht überprüft das werden wir mal im Laufe der Woche tun.

Hoffentlich ist dem nicht so


----------



## Andi1104 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Hallo.

Ja stell den Elefantenfuß direkt ans Fenster. Mit dem gießen mußt du nicht genau sein, er hat ja unten die "verdickung" das ist ein Wasserspeicher.
Das die Wurzeln verfault sind glaub ich weniger wenn du eh so wenig gegossen hast.

Wie Blumenelse das Zitiert hat ist das schon korrekt, nur mit der Sonne das darfst du nicht vergessen das ist aber bei allen Pflanzen so da sie sonst einen "Sonnenbrand" bekommen. Das ist so wie wenn du weiß wie Papier bist und dich für 4std. in die Sonne legst -> ohne Sonnenschutzcreme 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Limnos (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Hi

Ich denke auch, dass die hellen (chlorotischen) Blätter auf Lichtmangel zurückzuführen sind. Wie fast alle Pflanzen mit Wasserspeichermöglichkeit kommt auch die Beaucarnea aus trockenen, weil sonnigen Biotopen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dodi (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Hallo,

es müssen ja nicht zwingend faulende Wurzeln sein.
Vielleicht sind es ja auch Schädlinge, die den Wurzeln und damit der ganzen Pflanze zusetzen.


----------



## Andi1104 (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Dodi das kann auch sein. Das sind meistens so kleine schwarze Mücken die im Zimmer herum __ fliegen (Trauermücke), da knabbern die Larven die Wurzeln an. So lange es nicht zu viele sind hält das die Pflanze aber aus. Die kommen aber auch meist nur wenn zu viel gegossen wird 
Etwas ist ja noch hängen geblieben von der BS 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## oldtimerfreund (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Danke für die Antworten, nun steht er am Fenster.

Die Sonne steigt nun endlich wieder höher


----------



## oldtimerfreund (26. März 2011)

*AW: Elefantenfuß kränkelt was tun?*

Hallo,

den Elefantenfuß haben wir heute umgetopft in einen bedeutend größeren Topf.
An der Wurzel sind im völlig normalen Zustand, eher etwas zu trocken.

Wir werden ihn dann so alle 14 Tage wieder gießen.
Gibt es speziellen Dünger für den Elefantenfuß?

Die "Erde" ist http://www.neudorff.de/produkte/katalog/kokohum-blumenerde.html bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber noch ein Tipp, die angegebenen 4l Wasser zum aufbereiten sind zuviel 2,5 sind ideal.
Die Erde ist sonst viel zu nass und muß ewig trocknen, da hatte ich den Eimer im Keller schräg gestellt damit sich das Wasser sammeln kann zum abschütten doch da ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache.
Mit weniger Wasser reicht es wenn der "Klotz" über Nacht weicht, dann ist die Erde am nächsten Tag schon verwendbar.


----------

